# Seiko Spirit Scvs003 Initial Impressions



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi all

Received my Seiko Spirit SCVS003 yesterday (30/12/06) and thought I'd post some impressions.

My attraction to this watch was twofold:

1. I was looking for a modern, elegent Seiko equivalent to my Seiko Sportsmaster from 1969.










2. I really love the style of the Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra but unfortunately I can't justify that kind of outlay.

Having asked on a few forums the Spirit SCVS003 was drawn to my attention, and it seemed to get very favourable reviews from owners.

It is known as the poor mans Grand Seiko and if you see the two side by side you can really see why. Image courtesy of chiukh2007, many thanks.










The dimensions

Width exc crown 38mm

With crown 40mm

Dial width 30mm

Lug to lug 45mm

Depth 12mm

Lug width 20mm

Crown width 7mm

Please note all dimensions are taken by me with a tape measure so they won't be entirely accurate.

Accuracy

OK I've only had it for 28 hours, it's been on my wrist thoughout, but so far it's been very impressive having gained a total of 4 seconds in that period. Well within chronometer standards.

The movement

Seiko's new 6R15B 23 jewel movement, a huge improvement over the ubiquitous 7S26, for the following reasons:

1. It's hand windable

2. It hacks

3. From what I've read and from my example it seems a lot more accurate

Apparently, it's still a pain in the proverbial to regulate just like the 7S26, however with its increased accuracy I don't think this will be an issue for most people.

Features

Sapphire crystal on dial

Display back with hardex glass

Water resistant to 100m

Case

Finished to Seiko's usual very high standards, it's highly polished with a satin finish on the lug details. The display back has a narrow bezel with the details stamped into the stainless steel. The 7mm width of the crown makes it a joy to operate the manual winding has a light resistance and makes a satisfying mechanical noise.

The bracelet

Agian up to Seiko's very high standards. It's solid stainless steel with a depth of 3mm. The design is very akin to the Tag Heuer Autavia bracelet except the Seiko has 5 central bars as opposed to the Autavia's 7. It's very comfortable on the wrist and isn't a hair puller (and believe me I should know). It employs the same, slighly fiddly, pin and sleeve system as the monsters. The only slight negative is the lack of fine tuning holes on the clasp making adjustment a bit hit or miss.

A note to all you thick wristers out there, the bracelet is designed for slim Japanese wrists (as this is a Japanese market only watch) and it wouldn't be long enough for anyone with a wrist over 7 1/2 inches. On the monster I take out 4 links to fit my 6 3/4 inch wrist, on the Spirit I only had to take out 2 links.

Having said that it looks very good on a black leather strap, better IMHO, so I don't really think it's an issue. Image again courtesy of chiukh2007, many thanks.










Negatives

There are only 2 things I can critisise about this watch

1. AR coating - I'm not sure whether it has any or not, but the dial being very black does reflect quite a lot. The Sapphire crystal also seems to be a magnate for dust and fingerprints. Especially noticable when trying to take pictures.

2. The lack of fine tuning holes on the bracelet and that's all really.

The positives

See all of the above, but especially the movement accuracy and the sapphire crystal. Not forgetting the biggest positive of all, the price. How much do you think it costs? Remember chronometer accuracy, sapphire crystal, Seiko's excellent finishing, robustness and reliability. Or put it another way, how much would an equivalent Swiss watch cost?

Well here's the deal, or should I say steal, this watch imported from Japan and including postage, customs charge (Â£9) and Parcel Force's rip off 'handling fee' (Â£16.50) it cost me the Â£160. In my book that's a bargain.

So there you have it, my initial impressions are very favourable to say the least and if anyone needs an elegant, understated watch, look no further. The only reason that I can see for not buying this watch over a Swiss counterpart is snobbery. Here's some pics to hopefully illustrate my point.



















If anyone wants to know any more or see more pics (I think I've reached the limit here) just get in touch.

And lastly a public thank you to all the people who recommeded this watch and wrote at length to help me. You know who you are, many thanks, you were not wrong.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Agent orange said:


> If anyone wants to know any more or see more pics (I think I've reached the limit here) just get in touch.


I'd love to Gary, but unfortunately I can't PM yet, not enough posts I assume. I've been admiring the Spirit for a while now, it reminds me a great deal of the 7005 my Father bought in 1973, stylish and simple, it seems only appropriate that I should continue the tradition. I'd appreciate it if you could send me the details of your supplier, url etc. My email address is [email protected] You're right by the way, it does look much better on the leather strap.

Does anyone know if Roy can get hold of these?

Many thanks,

Simon


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

A cracking looking watch Gary.....if anything I prefer the style over the GS







just recently I have been looking seriously at the Seiko range of watches, both mech and quartz!

When you say the adjustment/regulation is trickey just how? I see it has the "two" movable little prongs on the springy thing (getting really technical now







), and I have a cheap movement in a couple of watches that use this method (far east I guess?) but I have never found out which one or either to adjust to regilate the timing. If anyone has a clue or can point in the direction of instruction I would be most gratefull.

Once again a lovely looking watch, and as you say compared to a swiss ticker something of a steal!

Best regards David


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

unlcky alf said:


> Agent orange said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone wants to know any more or see more pics (I think I've reached the limit here) just get in touch.
> ...


Simon, email sent with purchase details and more pictures, hope these help and if you need any more info just email me.

I've no idea if Roy could get hold of there, I'm positive they would fly out of the door if he could.

Happy New Year

Gary


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Agent orange said:


> Simon, email sent with purchase details and more pictures, hope these help and if you need any more info just email me.
> 
> I've no idea if Roy could get hold of there, I'm positive they would fly out of the door if he could.
> 
> ...


Email received, many thanks Gary, it's much appreciated.

At least I know what next months .....ahhhemm.... "disposable" income is going on, it's always such a problem getting rid of it









All the best for 2007,

Simon


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Boxbrownie said:


> A cracking looking watch Gary.....if anything I prefer the style over the GS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello David

Thanks for the compliments on the Spirit, I can only agree, it's a real beauty IMHO.

From my feeble understanding of watch mechanics and regulation the + and - scale on an equivalent Swiss ETA movement marks a specific amount of time (can't remember the exact amount now), so if you move to the + side one mark you'll quicken the movement by X seconds. The same principle is true of the 7S26 movement, but the time frame is not as consistant. So it's a case of making a very small adjustment and retiming to see if it's any more accurate, until you get it right. However if a ETA movement is X seconds slow you can adjust by exactly that amount and know it will be right.

I've probably got all the above wrong so I won't embarrass myself any further. Here's a big picture of the scale on the Spirit, as you can see there is no sub marks in between the three main marks like there would be on an equivalent ETA movement.










Happy New Year

Gary


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Nice review and pics Gary.







(I especially like the photos of the 'Tokyo Stripes' - I have tried in vain to capture those!)

As a fellow Spirit enthusiast (I have two) I agree with all your comments, especially the value for money. I have had the SCVS003 for 6 months and it runs very reliably at +3 secs a day. I got my second, the SCVS005, a couple of months ago and it is equally accurate. The look/feel/fit/finish of these watches is way above their price point. Neither have needed any regulation.

I have the '05 on leather but prefer the '03 on its bracelet personally.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Ok, I see the adjustment "prongs?" but what I always wonder with this type of movement (as opposed to the ETA type with just one "prong") is just which one you move to adjust, obviously they both can be moved but surely one of them is for the "initial" setting up or something.....and the other for the "timing" whilst in service? I have no idea but just a guess.

Best regards David


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Boxbrownie said:


> but what I always wonder with this type of movement (as opposed to the ETA type with just one "prong") is just which one you move to adjust, obviously they both can be moved but surely one of them is for the "initial" setting up or something.....and the other for the "timing" whilst in service? I have no idea but just a guess.
> 
> Best regards David


Sorry David, I'll have to pass on that one. Although it's reassuring to see a fellow WIS who's technical knowledge is equally advanced as mine 







. Hopefully someone with more than two brain cells can help us both out.

Best regards and a Happy New Year.

Gary


----------



## JDenyer232 (Apr 26, 2006)

Boxbrownie said:


> Ok, I see the adjustment "prongs?" but what I always wonder with this type of movement (as opposed to the ETA type with just one "prong") is just which one you move to adjust, obviously they both can be moved but surely one of them is for the "initial" setting up or something.....and the other for the "timing" whilst in service? I have no idea but just a guess.
> 
> Best regards David


----------



## JDenyer232 (Apr 26, 2006)

Boxbrownie said:


> Ok, I see the adjustment "prongs?" but what I always wonder with this type of movement (as opposed to the ETA type with just one "prong") is just which one you move to adjust, obviously they both can be moved but surely one of them is for the "initial" setting up or something.....and the other for the "timing" whilst in service? I have no idea but just a guess.
> 
> Best regards David


One "prong" is for regulating the watch, while the other is for putting the escapement in beat. In the old days in order to put a watch in beat you had to remove the collet and rotate it slightly, then put in back on the timing machine to check, remove the collet again, adjust, check, and on on until you got it right. Both the 7S26A and 7S36A have an adjustable stud carrier that allows you adjust the beat while the watch is running, thus making it very easy to get the escapement into beat. Eta movements also have an adjustable stud carrier, there is just no prong there on the other side. The "prong" that you should move for regulating the watch is the one that has the curb pins attached. Curb pins are the two tiny pins that the hairspring sits between. You don't want to move the stud carrier unless you have a timing machine to set the escapement back in beat. Most swiss movements have what is called an Etachron regulator which allows for very fine regulation by turning a screw. Neither of these seiko movements have a fine regulator so it is tricky to regulate these as moving the regulator enough to see it move is often to much. I usually just tap the regulator with a piece of pegwood to adjust it in very small increments. In the photo that agent orange posted the prong on the right is for regulating while the prong on the left is for putting the escapement in beat. Hope this helps explain it a little better.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

JDenver232 your explanation is very good, even I can understand it and that's saying something. Are a watch repairer/maker or an extremely knowledgable and confident enthususiast? Thanks taking the time to explain.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

An excellent explanation thank you, I do in fact have a timer and have regulated all my ETA's to well within chrono standards quite easily, although none are cheap watches so they should be good! Even the cheap chinese ETA copy type movements can be made to be very accurate although I find these tend to be much more sensitve to position when adjusting. I will now be able to poke around without buggering these seikos up completely.then again if I do theres always Roy in the cupboard!









Thank you once again.

Best regards David


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

On viewing the piccy further, I am just a mite confused......I thought the "prong" with the two curb pins was on the left? doesnt the spring pass through those? and the prong on the right holds the end of the spring "clamped"?

Just wanted to clarify please?

best regards David


----------



## JDenyer232 (Apr 26, 2006)

Boxbrownie said:


> On viewing the piccy further, I am just a mite confused......I thought the "prong" with the two curb pins was on the left? doesnt the spring pass through those? and the prong on the right holds the end of the spring "clamped"?
> 
> Just wanted to clarify please?
> 
> best regards David


If you look at the pic the prong on the right is actually part of the top piece, notice the arrow pointing to the index markers on the opposite side? This would in fact make it the regulator, while the other prong is attached to the adjustable stud carrier. If you were to look at the uderside you could clearly see which arm has the curb pins on it, you only want to move the prong with the curb pins, and not the other unless you are trying to put it in beat with a watch timer. To answer agent orange's question I am an avid watch collector who got sick and tired of paying to have my watches serviced, so I starting reading and learning and now a year later I can take a movement down, clean, inspect, oil and adjust in just a couple of hours. I can also do some minor repair work if needed. It really has made my watch collecting experience much more enjoyable


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

JDenyer232 said:


> To answer agent orange's question I am an avid watch collector who got sick and tired of paying to have my watches serviced, so I starting reading and learning and now a year later I can take a movement down, clean, inspect, oil and adjust in just a couple of hours. I can also do some minor repair work if needed. It really has made my watch collecting experience much more enjoyable


I can imagine it would intensify your whole interest in watches, well done. I'd love to have a go but just wouldn't know where to start, as my previous messages in this thread amply prove







. I've got an old Avia, that I paid Â£12 for, which has a bit of dust on the dial. I keep thinking that I should to remove the movement and clean the dial but I just can't bring myself to have a go, just in case i bugger it up. Oh well, maybe one day.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## JDenyer232 (Apr 26, 2006)

Agent orange said:


> JDenyer232 said:
> 
> 
> > To answer agent orange's question I am an avid watch collector who got sick and tired of paying to have my watches serviced, so I starting reading and learning and now a year later I can take a movement down, clean, inspect, oil and adjust in just a couple of hours. I can also do some minor repair work if needed. It really has made my watch collecting experience much more enjoyable
> ...


It really is not as hard as it seems. The key is, is to get a few cheap pocket watches to start working with, they are large enough for the beginner and cheap enough so that if you mess it up you won't want to cry. Once you can clean and oil a pocket watch you move to a large wrist watch, and then onto smaller ones, finally ending by doing a ladies watch. The dust on the dial is a quick 5 minute fix, remove back, remove stem (there is usually a button that you push or a screw that you loosen), remove movement and then blow the dust off the dial carefully with a bellows. Replace the gaskets and crown orings, being sure to lubricate them with silicon and then case it back up. Once you can do this you can move onto other things like replacing hands etc, of course you would need to pick up a few tools


----------



## Gunscrossed (Mar 20, 2005)

Great post, this one's on my list!


----------



## gumbi (Jan 20, 2007)

Here is a picture of mine:



















I would love to get a strap like this one in chiukh2007 pic:










Can anyone identify that strap? Thanks.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

gumbi said:


> Can anyone identify that strap? Thanks.


Gumbi email me at:

garyandlucyatblueyonderdotcodotuk

and I'll give you the details. I tried to PM you but you need over 50 posts before you can receive them.

Cheers

Gary


----------

